# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  أين يقع ؟

## عيون لاتنام

السلام عليكم 
بما إن تخصصي جغرافيا فأنا مهتمة بهذا النوع من المسابقات 
وهذه المسابقة سهلة جدا
وهي تخص مواقع البحيرات والأنهار والتلال والجبال والصحاري والهضاب أي التضاريس الطبيعية بشكل عام أيضا مواقع وجود المتاحف الأثرية والمنظمات الدولية ؟ 

من هنا سأبدأ 

أين تقع صحراء الربع الخالي ؟
أين تقع هضبة الشطوط ؟
أين يقع جبل النبي شعيب عليه السلام ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

أين تقع صحراء الربع الخالي ؟ 
صحراء الربع الخالي في السعودية
أين تقع هضبة الشطوط ؟
بالجزائر ويوجد بهذه الصحراء سلسلة جبال أطلس وهي عبارة عن سلستين عاليتين من الجبال يحصران بينهما مجموعة من الهضاب العالية أشهرها هضبة الشطوط بالجزائر والسلستين تتمثلان في أطلس التل بالشمال واطلس الصحراء  
أين يقع جبل النبي شعيب 
عليه السلام
أعلى قمم جبال اليمن قمة *جبل النبي شعيب*، وارتفاعها 3760 متراً،

ارجوا ان تكون الاجوبة (صح)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة أبي محمود تسلم الايادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين يقع منخفض القطارة ؟ ( للتسهيل يوجد في دولة إفريقية )* 
*أين يقع برجي بتروناس التوأم ؟ ( للتسهيل يوجد في دولة اسيوية )*
*اين يقع قصر دسمان ؟ ( للتهسيل يوجد في دولة خليجية )*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*أين يقع منخفض القطارة ؟ ( للتسهيل يوجد في دولة إفريقية ) 
*
*مــــــــــــصر*
*أين يقع برجي بتروناس التوأم ؟ ( للتسهيل يوجد في دولة اسيوية )*

 
*مـــــــاليزيا*
*اين يقع قصر دسمان ؟ ( للتهسيل يوجد في دولة خليجية )* 
*الكويت*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة عزيزتي سويت ماجيك تسلم الايادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين يقع 
ممر خيبر :
نهر ديالي :
جزيرة سومطرة :

----------


## alzahrani33

* يقع ممر خيبر في باكستان وفي مدينة " بيــــــشاور "

نهر ديالي  يمكن بالعراق

سومطره
بالمحيط الهندي

يسلمووو ع الاسئله
تقبلوا مشاركتي
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> _يقع ممر خيبر في باكستان وفي مدينة " بيــــــشاور "
> إجابة صحيحة_ 
> _هو ممر يصل بين أفغانستان وباكستان ويقع أساسا في باكستان قرب مدينة بيشاور
> نهر ديالي يمكن بالعراق_
> _أمممم يعتبر من أحد روافد نهر دجلة. يمر النهر عبر إيران والعراق_
> _ينبع النهر من جبال زاكروس في إيران ويصب في دجلة جنوبي العاصمة العراقية بغداد_
> 
> _سومطره
> بالمحيط الهندي_
> ...








_دمت بخير_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اين تقع جزر حوار؟
أين يقع النهر الأحمر ( يوان جيانغ ) ؟
أين تقع قلعة عراد ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اين تقع جزر حوار؟
البحرين

أين يقع النهر الأحمر ( يوان جيانغ ) ؟
الصين

أين تقع قلعة عراد ؟
البحرين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابات صحيحة يعطيك العافية عزيزتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين يقع تاج محل ؟
أين تقع الساحة الهاشمية ؟
أين يقع جبل فوجي ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أين يقع تاج محل ؟
الهند

أين تقع الساحة الهاشمية ؟
الاردن

أين يقع جبل فوجي ؟

اليابان.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابات صحيحة يعطيك العافية عزيزتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين يقع مرصد نيس ؟
أين يقع نهر الراين ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أين يقع مرصد نيس ؟
فرنسا

أين يقع نهر الراين ؟

سويسرا

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يا محاسن الصدف حتى أنا خيتي عيون لا تنام تخصصي جغرافيا أدرس في سنه ثالثة
*  أين يقع نهر اليانجستي ؟؟؟
* أين يوجد تمثال الحرية ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> أين يقع مرصد نيس ؟ 
> فرنسا
> إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي 
> أين يقع نهر الراين ؟ 
> سويسرا
> أممممممممم إجابة صحيحة لكنها ناقصة 
> نهر الراين يمر بأكثر من دولة أوروبية 
> وهم 4 دول 
> 1- سويسرا
> ...



 



دمت بخير غاليتي وتسلم الايادي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> يا محاسن الصدف حتى أنا خيتي عيون لا تنام تخصصي جغرافيا أدرس في سنه ثالثة
> هلا عزيزتي اللؤلؤ المكنون الله يعينك ويتمم لك على خير إن شاء الله ووتتخرجين 
> أنا خلصت حبيبتي وتخرجت من جامعة الملك سعود 1425
> غبرت شهادتي وهي في الدرج 
> 
> 
> بالنسبة لأجوبة أسئلتك 
> 
> 
> ...









................

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين يقع نهر الرون ؟
أين تقع جبال روكي ؟
اين يقع نهر العاصي ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أين يقع نهر الرون ؟*
*فرنسا.
أين تقع جبال روكي ؟**امريكا الشماليه.
اين يقع نهر العاصي ؟
سوريا.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*




أين يقع نهر الرون ؟
فرنسا.
إجابة نصف صحيحة
أيضا يجري في دولة أخرى وهي سويسرا
أين تقع جبال روكي ؟امريكا الشماليه.
صحيح ولكن بالتحديد تمتد هذه السلسة الجبلية في أكثر من دولة وهم
المكسيك - الولايات المتحدة الامريكية - كندا - الاسكا
اين يقع نهر العاصي ؟
سوريا.
أيضا يقع هذا النهر في لبنان
وبالتحديد هو نهر ينبع في لبنان ويمر في سوريا ليصب في البحر المتوسط





**
















يعيطك الف عااااااااااااافية عزيزتي شذى**
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اين تقع شبة الجزيرة الجبلية ( الأناضول ) ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين تقع شبة الجزيرة الجبلية ( الأناضول ) ؟*

*تركيا..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية وتسلم الايادي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين يقع نهر السين ؟*
*أين يقع نهر التيبر ؟*
*أين يقع نهر شانون ؟*

----------


## صالح 48

لحظة ,لحظة
من قال أنه إختصاصي بالجغرافيا

نهر السين
يخترق عاصمة فرنسا (باريس)

نهر التيبر
إيطاليا

نهر شانون
إيرلندا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> لحظة ,لحظة
> من قال أنه إختصاصي بالجغرافيا







> هلاااا اخوي ماحد قال لك إن اختصاصك جغرافيا 
> 
> 
> نهر السين
> يخترق عاصمة فرنسا (باريس)
> إجابة صحيحة
>  
> نهر التيبر
> إيطاليا
> ...






يعطيك الف عافية اخوي Real Islam

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين تقع بحيرة الأسد ؟
أين تقع بحيرة ناصر ؟
اين تقع بحيرة مارتشيكا ؟

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

أين تقع بحيرة الأسد ؟في سوريا على نهر الفرات
أين تقع بحيرة ناصر ؟في جنوب مصرجنوب مدينة أسوان
اين تقع بحيرة مارتشيكا ؟بين الناظوروبني نصار

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين تقع بحيرة الأسد ؟
في سوريا على نهر الفرات
إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي
*بحيرة الأسد* وهي بحيرة اصطناعية تشكلت خلف سد الفرات
أين تقع بحيرة ناصر ؟
في جنوب مصر جنوب مدينة أسوان
إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي
*بحيرة ناصر* هي أكبر بحيرة صناعية في العالم ، تقع في جنوب مصر جنوب مدينة أسوان . تكونت نتيجة المياه المتجمعة أمام السد العالي 
اين تقع بحيرة مارتشيكا ؟
بين الناظور وبني نصار
أمممم صح بس ماحددتي بأي بلد بالضبط وهذا هو الأهم
على العموم هي موجودة في المغرب بين المدينتين اللي ذكرتيها









يعطيك الف عافية وتسلم الايادي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_أين يقع حائط البراق ؟_
_أين تقع بحيرة الألستر ؟_
_أين تقع حديقة الأورمان النباتية الشهيرة ؟_

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

_أين يقع حائط البراق ؟يقع تحت جزء من الساحة الجنوبيةالغربية للمسجد الأقصى الواقع في القدس_
_أين تقع بحيرة الألستر ؟تقع في مدينة هامبورغ في شمال ألمانيا_
_أين تقع حديقة الأورمان النباتية الشهيرة ؟تقع في مصر بمحافظة الجيزة_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابات صحيحة ودقيقة ربي يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي لؤلؤة الحجاز_
_دمت بخير_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_أين يقع ميناء السفانية ؟_
_اين يقع ميناء سانتوس ؟_
_أين يقع مسجد الإجابة ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

_أين يقع ميناء السفانية ؟_
*شمال شرق السعوديه هو يكون قريب من الكويت شويه..*
_اين يقع ميناء سانتوس ؟_
*البرازيل* 
_أين يقع مسجد الإجابة ؟_
*المدينه المنوره*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*




أين يقع ميناء السفانية ؟
شمال شرق السعوديه هو يكون قريب من الكويت شويه..
إجابة صحيحة
اين يقع ميناء سانتوس ؟
البرازيل 
إجابة صحيحة
أين يقع مسجد الإجابة ؟
المدينه المنوره
إجابة خاطئة
مسجد الإجابة : في مكة المكرمة بحي المعابدة بشعبة الأجابة على يسار المتجه إلى منى






يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي شذى وتسلم الايادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_أين تقع جزيرة كورسيكا ؟_
_أين يقع نهر السند ؟_
_أين تقع سلسة جبال طوروس ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

_أين تقع جزيرة كورسيكا ؟_
_تقع غرب ايطاليا هي بالاساس جزيره فرنسيه.
أين يقع نهر السند ؟_
*باكستان*
_أين تقع سلسة جبال طوروس ؟_
*في الجنوب الشرقي لهضبة الاناضول في تركيا*
*يمر عليها نهر الفرات الى سوريا.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي شذى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين تقع جزيزة بطمس ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

جزيرة  بطمس جزيرة يونانية تطل على بحر ايجة

----------


## صالح 48

أين تقع جزيرة ( كوريا موريا )؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_يعطيك العافية أخوي سؤال جميل_
_ للمعلومية جزر كوريا موريا تعرف حاليا بأسم جزر الحلانيات_
_وهي جزر تقع ضمن نطاق_ _محافظة ظفار__بعُمان__. وهي عبارة عن 5 جزر_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_أين تقع الجزر الجعفرية ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

* الجزر الجعفرية كما تسميها الحكومة المغربية*

* هي ثلاث جزر صغيرة في غربي البحر الأبيض المتوسط تقع أمام سواحل إقليم الناظور المغربي وتحتلها إسبانيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة ابي محمود الله يعطيك القوة والعافية

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع جزيرة  الارانب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في ألمانيا*
*للمعلومية*
_جزيرة الطواويس_ _هى جزيرة تقع في نهر هافل في_ _برلين__. حتى عام_ _1689__ كان يوهانس كونكل صانع الزجاج يتخذ من الجزيرة مقرا لصناعة الزجاج. وفي ذلك الوقت كانت الجزيرة تسمى جزيرة_ _الأرانب__ وعلى مقربة من الشرق تقع جزيرة اصغر اسمها جزيرة_ _البجعات_


*ننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## Taka

*تسلمين اختي ] عيون لاتنام [* 
*على هالمسابقات ,, أنا اموت ] بالجغرافيا [*
*أنزين سؤالي :*
*أين تقع بحيرة مونجو ؟؟*

----------


## ريام البراري

مسابقه حلوه وانا ايضا احب الجغرافيه 
ساطرح سؤال بعد اذن صاحبة الموضوع الاخت عيون لا تنام 
ما هي الدوله الوحيده في العالم التي تحدها اربعة بحار ؟

----------


## ريام البراري

اووووووووووووه انا اسفه جدا لا ارى سؤال الاخ مهرشاد  اعتذر جدا واسحب سؤالي

----------


## ريام البراري

بحيرة مونجو تقع في استراليا

----------


## Taka

*جوابج ] صح [*
*والحين بجاوب عسؤالج*
*] تركيا [*

----------


## ريام البراري

صح 
تركيا 
ننتظر الاسئله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

تسلمون ويعيطكم الف عافية
أين تقع بحيرة هورن ( للمعلومية تقع هذه البحيرة بين دولتين ) فماهما ؟

----------


## ريام البراري

تقع بين امريكا وكندا 
 اين تقع مدينة مرسي فاطمه ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي بين الولايات المتحده وكندا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بالنسبة لجواب سؤالج ماعرفت للأسف*
** 
*بعدين عزيزتي مواقع المدن لها موضوع ثاني في نفس المسابقات* 
*وهذا هو الرابط* 
*http://www.alnassrah.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=49139*

*بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع فهو مخصص  لمواقع البحيرات والأنهار والتلال والجبال والصحاري والهضاب أي التضاريس الطبيعية بشكل عام أيضا مواقع وجود المتاحف الأثرية والمنظمات الدولية* 



*أنتظر جواب السؤال عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين تقع جزيرة سومطره ؟*

----------


## همس الصمت

*جزيرة سومطرة تقع*
*في المحيط الهادي*
*( إن شاء الله الاجابه صح )..*
*تحياتي للجميع ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي ولكنها بالتحديد جزيرة إندونيسيه*
*يعطيك الف عافية همس الصمت*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين يقع تمثال الحرية ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*امريكـا, الولايات المتحده الامريكيه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة وبالتحديد في نيويورك*
*تسلم الايادي عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين يقع قصر إمير جان ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يقع على ضفاف* *البوسفور** في* *إسطنبول**بتركيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين يقع نهر فراه ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هو نهر يقع جنوب غرب أفغانستان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*برج بيزا المائل , اين؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* يقع برج بيزا في مدينة توسكاينا بإيطاليا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كم سنة استغرق بناء* 

*برج بيزا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دام بنائه 174 عام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*برج جيرالدا, اين؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

**
*برج جيرالدا*







*هو برج قائم في**إشبيلية**،* *إسبانيا**، ومن أهم معالمها. كان في السابق* *مئذنة** في مسجد من عهد* *الموحدين**، إلا أنه اليوم أصبح برجا للأجراس ويعد جزءا من* *كاثدرائية إشبيلية**، أهم معالم المدينة. يبلغ ارتفاع البرج 97.5 م، فكان عند بناءه يعد أعلى برجا في العالم. وبشكله الحالي يظهر في بناء البرج تأثير الحضارات المختلفة، بدءا من* *الحضارة الإسلامية**. تم إدراج البرج ضمن* *مواقع التراث العالمية** في* *29 ديسمبر**1928** م.*
*بني البرج في عام* *1184** م بأمر من* *أبي يوسف يعقوب المنصور** خليفة الموحدين. وقد قام البرج على أنقاض عدة مبان قديمة، منها مبان* *رومانية**، والتي استعملت كمواد إنشائية. بني الجيرالدا من دون أدراج ولكن بمنحدرات يبلغ عددها 35 يمكن من خلالها الصعود في البرج. وهذه المنحدرات عريضة بشكل كان يستطيع المؤذن أن يصعد إلى أعلى البرج وهو راكب على* *حصانه** للنداء إلى الصلاة.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع* 

*مقام  الصحابي الكبير*

*حجر بن عدى الكندى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* يقع في مدينة عدرا شمال شرق دمشق حوالي22 كم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين تقع شلالات إنجا ؟*
*أين تقع شلالات آنجل ؟*
*أين تقع شلالات نياجارا ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع شلالات إنجا ؟///* 

*على نهر الكونغو* 
*هو* *نهر** ينبع من جنوب شرق* *الكونغو** (زائير سابقا), وهذا النهر يعد ثاني أطول نهر في* *أفريقيا** بعد* *نهر النيل**, وأولها من حيث مساحة الحوض, كما أنه يعد ثاني أكثر الأنهار تدفقا وغزارة في العالم بعد* *نهر الأمازون**.*
*يتميز النهر بعنفوان قوي حيث يفوق متوسط قوة تدفق المياه فيه 40 ألف متر مكعب في الثانية, يمنحه ذلك* *طاقة** كبيرة لتوليد* *الكهرباء** تفي باحتياجات القارة الأفريقية كلها من الكهرباء, ومع ذلك يعد متوسط استهلاك جمهورية الكونغو من الكهرباء من أضعف معدلات الإستهلاك في العالم. وعلى الرغم من إنشاء حكومة الكونغو محطتين لتوليد الكهرباء على المجرى السفلي للنهر منذ عام* *1982** إلا أنه لا تزال الكثير من المناطق وأحياء العاصمة* *كينشاسا** غارقة في الظلام, ويعتمد السكان على أضواء* *الشموع** لإنارة منازلهم.*


*أين تقع شلالات آنجل ؟///* 

* تعد أعلى شلالات العالم، تقع في* *فنزويلا**, و يبلغ ارتفاعها 979 مترا. و قد اكتشفه العالم الحديث عام 1933، و ذلك على يد الطيار جيمز آنجل، و أطلق اسمه على الشلالات. المفارقة أن كلمة آنجل تعني ملاك، بينما الإسم الذي أطلقه السكان الأصليون على الشلالات كان فم الشيطان*


*أين تقع شلالات نياجارا ؟* 


*شلالات نياجارا، تقع شلالات نياجارا في شمال* *الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية** في المنطقة الحدودية بين الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية* *وكندا** وهي من أكبر الشلالات في العالم. يبلغ اعلى ارتفاع للشلالات في الجانب الامريكى 56 متر و في الجانب الكندى 54متر.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية ابي محمود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين يقع جبل فيزوف البركاني ؟*
*اين يقع جبل فوجي ؟*
*اين يقع بركان الوعبه ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *اين يقع جبل فيزوف البركاني ؟*
> *جبل فيزوف*
> 
> 
> 
> جبل بركاني يقع شرقي مدينة نابولي. يعد جبل فيزوف الجبل البركاني الثائر الوحيد في أوروبا بالإضافة لبراكين أخرى في الجزر الإيطالية.
> يعد هذا البركان من أشهر البراكين في التاريخ وقد استمرت بدايات ثورته لمدة‏16‏ عاما‏,‏ صحبها تشققات وأصوات وهزات أرضية خفيفة ضربت جنوب إيطاليا تلاها بعد ذلك إزالة الصخور المتراكمة عند فوهته القديمة‏,‏ حصل بعدها تمدد كبير وفجائي للغازات المحبوسة تحتها‏,‏ ومع تزايد ضغط هذه الغازات حدثت انفجارات عنيفة نتج عنها طفوح بركانية غطت مدينة بومبي المجاورة‏.‏ ولقد حاول العديد من سكان المدينة الفرار ولكن دفنوا تحت الرماد هم ومدينتهم‏.
> 
> *اين يقع جبل فوجي ؟*
> ...



*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة ونموذجية يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي شذى* 
*تسلم الايادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين تقع هضبة التبت ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

* التيبت هضبة عالية تُسمى سقف العالم.*

* يطلق عليها سلسلة جبال الهيمالايا المرتفعة، فهي الأعلى بين السلاسل الثلاث إذ يصل ارتفاعها إلى ما يفوق ٦٠٠٠ متر، وتقع شمال السلسلتين السابقتين وتحتوي على عدد هائل من أعلى القمم في العالم، مثل قمّة إڤيرست ـ أعلى قمّة في العالم ـ وقمّة كي وقمّة كانشينجانغا >*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يعطيك الف عافية ابي محمود* 
*تسمى أيضا بهضبة تشينغهاي* 
*بإختصار تقع هضبة التبت في الصين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين تقع جبال مونت سينتو ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *اين تقع جبال مونت سينتو ؟*



*في كورسيكا* 
*مونت سينتو Monte Cinto التي يبلغ أرتفاع قمتها 2706 متر. اضافة إلى 20 قمة اخرى تبلغ ارتفاعاتها حوالي ال 2000 متر عن سطح البحر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين تقع جزيرة اقريطش ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

إقريطش أو كريت


 (باليونانية: Κρήτη، وتنطق: "كريتي") هي أكبر الجزر اليونانية وخامس أكبر جزيرة في البحر الأبيض المتوسط. وموقعها تقريباً 35° ش، 24° ق. وهي تطل جنوباً على بحر إيجه وعلى رغم أن مساحتها لا تزيد عن 8336 كيلومتراً مربعاً وعدد سكانها أقل من نصف مليون نسمة فهي من أهم جزر اليونان من حيث أهميتها الحضارية. تنتصب فيها سلسلة جبلية ممتدة من الشرق إلى الغرب وتحدها شواطئ صخرية. وأعلى قمة فيها هي قمة بسيلوريتيس التي يصل ارتفاعها إلى 2456 متراً فوق سطح البحر. وعلى هذه السلسلة تنتشر بساتين الزيتونوالكرمة وتزرع فيها الذرةوالتبغ.

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين يقع*

*مرج ابن عامر*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

*مرج بن عامر* أو *سهل زرعين* هو مرج واسع بين منطقة الجليل وجبال نابلس. صورته على شكل مثلث أطرافه: حيفا- جنين- طبريا. يبلغ طوله 40 كم وعرضه المتوسط 19 كم ومساحته الكلية 351 كم. يسمى المرج بالعبرية "عيمق يزراعيل" (أو يزرعئيل) حسب تسميته في التوراة (العهد القديم).
يكون مرج بن عامر اليوم جزءا من محافظة الشمال الإسرائيلية وتوجد على أراضيه 39 تجمعا سكنيا أكبرها مدية عفولة التي أسستها مجموعة صهيونية عام 1925. ومن بين هذه التجمعات هناك 15 كيبوتسا يهوديا، 21 قرية يهودية من أنواع أخرى وبلدتين عربيتين: منشية الزبدة وسواعد حميرة، ينتمي سكانها إلى عشائر بدوية من عرب 48.
اكثر سكان مرج بن عامر العرب هم عشائر عرب التركمان (وهم ليسوا من اصول تركمانية كما يتوهم البعض) ..تشكل عشائر عرب التركمان في المرج ما تصل نسبته إلى أكثر من 90% من مجموع السكان العرب الكلي و سميوا (بعشائر عرب التركمان للحفاظ على هويتهم العربية بعد ان سكن بجوارهم بعض القبائل التركية) والعرب منهم عرب الشقيرات, عرب العوادين، عرب البنيهاوتشمل( بني سعيدان، بني ضبة,بني غرة, بني علقمة) وان جميع عشائر مرج ابن عامر وعددها سبعه كان يتزعمها الشيخ مطلق مصطفى السكران ( الشقيري)، وفيما بعد سميت قرية أبو شوشه بببلدة الشقيرات نسبة إلى الشيخ مطلق السكران الشقيري الذي عرفته قبائل المرج وماحولها غربي النهر وشرقي النهر بكرمه وكانت فـرس الشيخ مطلق تسمى " النوفليه ". ودخلت كثيرا في اسطر الشعر العربي الفلسطيني لما قدمته مع فارسها الشيخ مطلق الشقيري لصد غزوات وغارات القبائل والتي طمعت بمرج ابن عامر وثرواته.ومن نسله الشيخ مصطفى خليل صالح مطلق الشقيري، ولهم جذور أميرية ورجولية أيام الحروب الصليبية والحكم العثماني، حيث جمعوا عرب مرج ابن عامر (عرب التركمان) على كلمة واحدة لصد غزوات وغارات القبائل والتي طمعت بمرج ابن عامر وثروته.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما شاء الله* 

*شرح وافي وكافي ومفيد* 

*تشكري ابنتي*

*نجمة سهيل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 


*اين يقع* 

*جبل  قاسيون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يقع في سوريا وبالتحديد في دمشق العاصمة*

*قاسيون*
* هو جبل يطل على مدينة* *دمشق** عاصمة* *سوريا** ، يعتبر جبل قاسيون امتدادا جغرافيا ل لسلاسل الجبال السورية الغربية .*
*امتد النشاط العمراني لمدينة دمشق اقدم مدينة وعاصمة مأهولة في التاريخ خلال القرنين التاسع عشر والعشرين ليشمل سفح جبل قاسيون . حيث تقع بعض أحياء دمشق مثل حي* *المهاجرين** ، حي ركن الدين ، حي أبورمانة والشيخ محي الدين وغيرها متدرجة على سفوج الجبل وتطل على باقي ارجاء المدينة من جميع الجهات .*
*ترتفع قمة جبل قاسيون أكثر من 1150 مترا عن* *سطح البحر**.توجد على قمة الجبل محطة لتقوية البث الأذاعي و التلفزيوني. يعتبر جبل قاسيون أحد أماكن التنزه والترفيه المحيطة بمدينة* *دمشق** بأطلالته الجميلة . كما يمكن مشاهدة مدينة* *دمشق** بالكامل من على سفحه. يقع على سفح جبل قاسيون من الجهة الجنوبية الغربية* *نصب الجندي المجهول** في مكان مميز ، تنتشر المتنزهات والمطاعم والمقاهي والاطلالات الجميلة التي تشرف على مدينة* *دمشق** وعلى منطقة* *دمر** وغيرها .*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين يقع نهر كابل ؟*

----------


## سيناريو

* نهر في شرق افغانستان وشمال غرب باكستان*

----------


## سيناريو

يمر من خلال مدن كابول و جلال آباد, يصب من شمال درة خیبر في باكستان

هذا للي طلع معاي الحين لأني باااموووت من النعس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة نموذجية تسلم الأيادي عزيزتي سيناريو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين تقع البحيرات السبع ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*البحيرات السبع تقع في* *محافظة اللاذقية** في سوريا ، وتبعد عن اللاذقية حوالي 30 كم تقع البحيرات ضمن* *النهر الكبير الشمالي** بطبيعة خلابة تفوق الوصف مناظر طبيعية جبال خضراء بحيرات بالوان لازوردية خضراء زرقاء وبحيرات تمتد بين الجبال المكسوره بالغابات تعد أحد روائع الطبيعة.*
*تقع بالقرب من البحيرات السبع عدة قرى ومصايف: قسمين - الكنيسات - الخابورية، وتنتشر زراعة الحمضيات والكروم في المنطقة وبها عدد من المقاصف والاستراحات الجميلة التي تطل على البحيرات وتعد من المناطق السياحية الرائعة.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نهر الليطاني؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

نهر الليطاني 

اكيد لبنان 

**

*نهر الليطاني اطول الانهر اللبنانية ينبع من غرب* *بعلبك** في* *سهل البقاع** ويصب في* *البحر المتوسط** شمال مدينة* *صور**. يفوق طوله ال140كلم ينبع ويجري ويصب كليا في* *لبنان**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ممرات*

*الجدي ومتلا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*في مصر تحديدا يمكن في سينااء.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح  في صحراء  سيناء* 

*وتسمى المنطقة * 

*الممرات*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين يقع* 



*ممر  خيبر*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

يقع ممر خيبر ؟

بين باكستان وافغانستان
اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة صحيحة

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاجابة  صحيحة 100%* 




*السؤال* 


*اين يقع مثلث  برمودا*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

في غرب المحيط الأطلنطي تجاه الجنوب الشرقي *...*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي مريم المقدسة* 

*انتي تحبي حل المسابقات* 

*شو ما بتحبي تحطي اسئلة* 

*ههههههههههههه*

*جوابك  صحيح * 

*وسؤالي* 


*اين يقع* 

*مضيق ناروتو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مضيق ناروتو* 
* هو* *مضيق** يقع بين جزيرة* *أواجي** ومنطقة* *شيكوكو** في* *اليابان**. من أبرز خصائص المضيق وجود دوامة تدعى* *دوامة ناروتو**. ويمر فوق المضيق جسر* *أوناروتو** وهو الجزء الجنوبي من جسر* *أكاشي كايكيو** المعلق.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مضيق بوسفور*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

*هو مضيق يصل بين* *البحر الأسود**وبحر مرمرة**، ويعتبر مع* *مضيق الدردنيل** الحدود الجنوبية بين قارة* *آسيا**وأوربا**، ويبلغ طوله 30 كم، ويتراوح عرضه بين (550 متر و 3000 متر)، وحسب المعتقدات* *اليونان**ية القديمة، فإن تسمية المضيق تعني ممر البقرة.*
*مياه مضيق البوسفور مصنفة ضمن مجال الملاحة الدولية، وتعتبر حركة السفن بالمضيق واحدة من أهم نقاط الملاحة البحرية في العالم، حيث بلغ عدد السفن المارة بالمضيق سنة* *2003** حوالي 47000 سفينة منها أكثر من 8000 سفينة تحمل مواد خطيرة (**غاز مميع**،* *بترول** ...الخ)، وفي سنة* *2004** تزايد عدد السفن المارة بالمضيق ووصل عددها أكثر من 53000 سفينة.*
*يخترق المضيق* *تيارات مائية** خطيرة، وضيق المضيق في بعض المناطق يجعل من الملاحة صعبة، وقد وقعت العديد من الحوادث الخطيرة، نذكر منها حادث تصادم سفينتين محملتين* *بالبترول** في* *13 مارس**1994** أدت إلى وفاة 25 بحار، وفي* *15 يوليو**2005**، باخرة* *بانامية** غرقت بالمضيق في ظروف غامضة.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين يقع قصر زوكرمان ؟*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

صورة لقصر كوزمان

يقع هذا القصر في إيطالـــيا

إن شاء الله جوابي صحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين يقع* 


*ميناء  بيرال*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

يقع ميناء بيرال فى جزر هاواى
ارجو ان تكون اجابتى صحيحة

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*مريم المقدسة* 

*وسامنحك تقييم* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 

*اين يقع  نهر* 

*دونتنج هو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بحثت ولم أجد إجابة :(*
*ننتظر الجواب منك*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *السؤال* 
> 
> *اين يقع نهر*  
> 
> *دونتنج هو*



 
 
الصين  :wacko:  :wacko:

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابتسام السهم الجواب  صحيح* 

*تقع  في الصين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع* 

*بحيرة ديانتشي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^^


الصين أيضًا

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 


*ابني*

* ابتسام السهم* 

*اين اسئلتك*

----------


## ابو طارق

من

----------


## ابو طارق

*من اين ينبع نهر الميكونغ*

----------


## looovely

التيبت هي *منبع* كبرى انهار اسيا مثل الهندوس والميكونغ ويانغتسي والنهر الاصفر وسلوين وبراهمابوترا وسوتليج وغيرها. 
 ان شاء الله تكون الأجابة صح
 اين تقع مدينة سيراقوسه؟؟
 بالتوفيق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سيراكوزا بالإيطالية و تعرف في العربية بإسم سيراقوسة مدينة في* *جزيرة صقلية** تقع في الساحل الجنوبي الشرقي لها سكانها 124.000 نسمة . وهي عاصمة* *مقاطعة سيراقوسة** التي يبلغ سكانها 396.000 نسمة .*
*تعتبر مدينة سياحية جميلة ، و قد و صفها* *شيشرون** وصفها بانها "أعظم و أجمل المدن اليونانية قاطبة" ، وسط سيراكوزا التاريخي أعتبرته* *اليونسكو** عام 2005 ضمن* *مواقع التراث العالمي*
**
*ساحة الكاتدرائية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين تقع القمة البركانية ( قمة ماونالوا ) ؟*

----------


## looovely

في هاواي 
 تتكون هاواي من (23 ) جزيرة، أكبر جزر هاواي، وماوى،وأوهوا وبها العاصمة ،

ومالاكاس، ولانا، ونيهاو، وكاهولاوي،وأرضها عبارة هن قمم سلاسل جبلية بركانية

غارقة، أقدمها الطرف الغربي من هذه المجموعة الجزيرية، تكثر بها البراكين،

ترتفع بعض قممها إلى أكثر من 13 ألف قدم في جزيرة هاواى، حيث قمة ماونالوا

وهي قمة بركانية يتجدد ثوران بركانها.
المناخ

مداري جزري إلا أنه يختلف بين منطقة وأخرى حسب الموقع ونظام التضاريس

واتجاه الرياح والأمطار وفيره وتسقط معظم أيام السنة. 
اين تقع جبال زاغروس؟؟ 
سهل.. موفقين

----------


## ياجرح

*بين ايران والعراق*

*زاغروس* ، سلسة جبلية تقع غرب إيران و شرق العراق. تسمى باللغة الفارسية (رشته كوه زاگرس) و باللغة الكردية (_&#199;îyayên Zagrosê_). تعتبر ثاني أعلى سلسلة جبلية في إيران و تضم اعلى قمة جبلية في العراق .يرجع أصل تسمية زاكروس إلى أصول إغريقية ومعناه العاصف أو ذو العواصف. يبلغ طولها حوالي 1500 كلم.تمتد هذه السلسة الجبلية من منطقة كردستان بين تركيا و العراق وإيران شمالا حتى مضيق هرمز جنوبا. يبلغ ارتفاع أعلى قمة في جبال زاغروس 5098 متر (16998 قدم) و هي قمة دنا في إيران.

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين  تقع   القرنة السوداء*

----------


## ياجرح

لبنان

القرنة السوداء تقع 3018م  فوق سطح البحر وهي اعلى قمم سلسلة جبال لبنان الغربية

----------


## ياجرح

أين تقع شلالات تروميل باخ؟

----------


## looovely

شلالات تروميل باخ وستوباخ في سويسرا من أجمل شلالات العالم 

تقع هذة الشلالات في الطريق بين قرية Lauterbrunnen وقرية Stechelberg 
مصدر هذة المياة هي من الثلوج الذائبة من على جبال Eiger 3970 m و Monch 4099 m و Jungfrau 4158 m . 
منظر لا نستطيع أن نصفة فقط بأنة رائع حيث لاتوجد كلمة في القاموس تصف 
هذة الروعة ولا يسعنا إلا نسبِّح الخالق على ما خلق..
  اين تقع جبال طوروس؟؟
 بالتوفيق

----------


## ابو طارق

*في تركيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين يقع  نهر* 

*آمور    واين يصب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*في أقصى شرق سيبيريا، يبلغ طوله 4444 كيلو متر، ويصب في بحر أوخوتسك.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مضيق الدردنيل ..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

مضيق  الدردنيل




*وهو مضيق يصل بين بحر مرمرة وبين البحر الأبيض المتوسط في جزئه المسمى بحر إيجة ؛ وطول هذا المضيق 28 كيلو متر ، وعمقه من 54 إلى 90 متراً .*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *في أقصى شرق سيبيريا، يبلغ طوله 4444 كيلو متر، ويصب في بحر أوخوتسك.* 
> *المحيط المتجمد الشمالي*



 
*هذه مواصفات  نهر* 
* ((  لينا  ))* 



**************************************************  ********************

*هذه مواصفات*  

*نهر  آمور * 

*ينبع من منغوليا* 

*طوله 2840 كلم*

*يصب في المحيط  الهادي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤالي  هو* 


*من اين ينبع وكم طوله  وأين  يصب  نهر * 

*الفولغا*

----------


## shogo

هلا عمو محمود

تليقفت وبجاوب بعد اذنك

الطول : 3690  كم
يصب : بحر قزوين
ينبع من : روسيا 


اتمنى انو صح

سلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*اهلا ابنتي* 


*shogo*

*جوابك  صحيح 100%* 


*او  تضعي  سؤال  او تنتظري  حتى اضع سؤال* 

*عندما اجد وقت* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## shogo

ولو العين ما تعلى عالحاجب

اكتب سؤالك عمو

----------


## ابو طارق

*نهر  الهوانجهو*


*في اي  قارة  واين ينبع  وكم  طوله واين  يصب*

----------


## looovely

يقع في قارة آسيا..في الشمل من القارة

يعني النهر الأصفر وينبع من السفوح الشماليه لمرتفعات يايانكار بمقاطعة تشنغهاي في الصين ويقطع مسافة 4845 كيلو مترات قبل ان يصب في خليج شيهلي في الميحط الهندي ويبلع مساحة حوضه 745 كيلو متر مربع 
ويعد هذا الحوظ من مهد الحضاره الصينيه القديمه  
 ان شاء الله صح
 نهر موري دارلنج؟؟
 موفقين

----------


## رحيل القلب

> نهر موري دارلنج؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> موفقين



أطول أنهار أستراليا هو نهر موراي - دارلنج، حيث يصل طوله 3750كم وينبع من وسط المرتفعات الشرقية ويصب في المحيط الهندي

ان شاء الله صح


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين تقع بحيرة كريت بير ؟*

----------


## أُخرىْ

موجوده في  كندا _ مساحتها29000 كم  _ وارتفاعها 119

----------


## أُخرىْ

أين تقع جزيرة جواد الكانال ؟

----------


## looovely

في القطاع الجنوبي من المحيط الهادي
 وتشرف على القوافل البحرية الأمريكية المتجهة الى استراليا          
                         ان شاء الله صح
                            اتمنى الرد

----------


## looovely

*مدينة ريو دي جانيرو ؟؟* 
*ان شاء الله مو صعب*
* موووووووووفقين*

----------


## أُخرىْ

Looovely
_إجابتك صح,,_


_وجوابي هو_ 

_ريو دي جانير مدينة و معنى اسمها بالبرتغالي نهر يناير_ 
_و هي مدينة تقع في جنوب شرق البرازيل_ 
_المدينة كانت عاصمة للبرازيل في اعوام ( 1763 - 1960 ) و كانت عاصمة للامبراطورية البرتغالية (1808 - 1821 )_ 
_تعرف المدينة باسم ريو و تلقب ب The Marvelous City اي المدينة الرائعة_

----------


## looovely

بسوووووووووومه خيه اجابتك صحيح  
                      ننتظر سؤالك..

----------


## أُخرىْ

أين يقع بركان سترومبولي ؟

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

عيون لا تنام
اشتقت لك غاليتي
دخلت على امل الاجابة
فلم اجد السؤال
تحياتي
دمتي بود

----------


## نجمه سهيل

*بركان سترومبولي* يقع في جزيرة صقلية الإيطالية، ثار في عام 1930م ليلقي بحمم بركانية تصل إلى طنين. وكانت تلك أكثر ثوراته تدميراً على امتداد تاريخه المسجل.فلم تكن هناك أي إشارات تحذيرية كما هي العادة بالنسبة للثورات البركانية وإنما انفجر البركان في ثورة عارمة مفاجئة ليطلق حممه وغازاته الملتهبة بأقصى قوة في أقل من ساعتين فقط. وقبل هذه الثورة كان البركان يبدو هادئاً وطبيعياً. ورغم أن ثورة البركان لم تستمر أكثر من يوم واحد فإنها أدت إلى مقتل ستة أشخاص وفقاً لسجلات ذلك الوقت وهو رقم كبير نسبياً بالإضافة إلى خسائر مادية جسيمة.وقد بدأت ثورة البركان تلك في الثامنة وعشر دقائق صباحا بصورة عنيفة غير معتادة وارتفع عمود من اللهب ليضيء سماء هذا الجزء من جزيرة صقلية في هذا التوقيت المبكر من اليوم. استمرت هذه المرحلة عشر دقائق فقط هدأت بعدها الأمور حتى التاسعة واثنتين وخمسين دقيقة عندما سمع سكان المناطق المحيطة بالبركان صوت انفجار هائل اندفع بعده طوفان الحمم البركانية ليكتسح كل ما يقابله.وأسفرت هذه الثورة عن تدمير عشرات المنازل في المناطق المحيطة به وتدمير مساحات شاسعة من الأراضي الزراعية. كما أدت ثورة البركان إلى تكوين دلتا صغيرة بالقرب من الساحل من خلال سيل الحمم البركانية التي تجمعت في هذه المنطقة

----------


## looovely

بما أن اختي العزيزه نجمة سهيل لم تضع سؤال
 سأضع سؤال بدلاً عنها 
مدينة سيغو؟؟

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

تقع مدينة سيغو في مالي
في افريقيا

----------


## looovely

لؤلؤة نجفية اختي العزيزة اجابتك صحيحة
                   بنتظار سؤالك...

----------


## looovely

سأدرج سؤالاً بدلاً عن أختي لؤلؤة نجفية ..عذراً منكي
                          سهول اللانوس؟؟
                       داعية الله لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## نجمه سهيل

سهوول اللانووس 

تقع في فنزويــــــلا

..................

----------


## looovely

اتمنى من المشاركين ادراج أسأله 
                               في حال الأجابة..
                                 سأدرج سؤالي:اين تقع مدينة نيامي؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اتوقع انها في النيجر

انشاء الله تكون الاجابه صح

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اين تقع مقديشو

----------


## looovely

الصومال 
                    مدينة كيوشو؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

كيوشو  
 هي ثالث أكبر جزيرة في اليابان، تقع في جنوب الغرب من البلاد. عدد سكانها 13.44 مليون (1995) ومساحتها 35640 كم2. *...*

----------


## ابو طارق

اين  يقع  
سهل البطوف

----------


## مريم المقدسة

سهل البطوف يقع فى الجليل الادنى الى الشمال من مدينة الناصرة فى شمال فلسطين
اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة صحيحة

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاجابة صحيحة ونص كمان* 


*السؤال* 

*اين يقع* 
*نهر ابو علي*

----------


## looovely

اتوقع لبنان..أول مرة اسمع في نهر اسمه كذا :idea: 
                                     ان شاء الله يكون صح :blink: 
                                           نهرألستر؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*نهر ابو  علي  * 

*نعم هو  في لبنان*

*من جبال الأرز، ينبع نهر أبو علي (قاديشا سابقاً)، ويندفع بانحدار سريع حتى يصل شرقي طرابلس ويقسم المدينة قسمين غير عمرانيين:
- قسم شمالي شرقي، تعلوه القبة.
- قسم جنوبي غربي، وتعلوه تلة أبي سمراء، ويصعد إليها عبر طريق تعرف بالرفاعية.
ونهر أبو علي كان له أطيب الأثر في مدينة طرابلس، فبسبب مياهه، قامت الجنائن الغناء، وشكلت لطرابلس ثروة زراعية لا يستهان بها بعد أن انتشرت زراعة التوت وصناعة الحرير ثم زراعة الليمون والبرتقال، وبسبب الرائحة العطرة، سمّيت بطرابلس الفيحاء. كان النهر يلف ما يسمى بالحزام الأخضر (من البحصاص حيث يشرب السقي من المرجة إلى البداوي والتبانة)، فيفتح مجراه في أول الصيف ويقفله مع بداية فصل الشتاء. لكن النهر فاض عام 1956، وسبّب الخراب والدمار وأدى إلى موت المئات، فعرفت تلك السنة وحتى اليوم بـ "سنة الطوفة".*

----------


## ابو طارق

نهر قصير يجري في شمال أوروبا و يمر *بهامبورغ**. أيضاً توجد بحيرة بوسط مدينة* *هامبورغ** بإسم* *بحيرة الألستر**، تنقسم إلى جزئين بحيرة الألستر الخارجية و بحيرة الألستر الداخلية.*
*ينبع النهر من منطقة هانزشتيدتر مور (Henstedter Moor) في ولاية شليسفيغ هولستشتاين على بعد 25 كم من وسط هامبورغ. تصل عدة قنوات صغيرة نهر الألستر ببحيرات الألستر و من ثم إلى* *نهر الإلبه**، الذي يقع عليه ميناء هامبورغ. يبلغ مجمل طول نهر الألستر حوالي 53 كم، يبلغ مدى الانحدار من المنبع إلى المصب حوالي 28 متر.*


*طوله**53 كم* *ارتفاع** المنبع**28 متر**كمية التدفق**_ متر³/ثانية**مساحة** المسطح المائي**_ كم²**المنبع* *ألمانيا* *المصب* *إلبه* *عرض المصب * *مسار النهر**الروافد**{{{11}*

----------


## ابو طارق

نهر  ابراهيم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يقع في لبنان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين تقع بحيرة ميتشغن ؟*

----------


## looovely

إبراهيم نهر صغير بلبنان طوله 22 كم، ينبع من مغارة أفقا و يصب بالمتوسط بين جبيل و جونية، قرنت الأسطورة اسمه بأدونيس.

----------


## looovely

الولايات المتحدة
                          مدينة بيلباو؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة بحيرة ميتشغن في الولايات المتحدة الإمريكية* 
* وجواب سؤالك هو*

*بيلباو :*
*مدينة اسبانية تقع ضمن اقليم الباسك Basques في الشمال الشرقي لاسبانيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين يقع سد الثورة ؟*

----------


## looovely

ســـــــــوريا..ان شاء الله تكون أجابتي صحيحة 
 جبال البرانس ؟؟

----------


## نجمه سهيل

يمكن جبال البرانس في فرنسا

----------


## looovely

نهر الراين؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اتوقع في سويسرا

بس مو متأكده من الاجابه

----------


## looovely

لا أختي العزيزه يمر على سويسر 
                     ولكن ليس في سويسر..حاولي
                      وستصلي الى الأجابه..موفقه

----------


## ابو طارق

نهر الراين  
*نهر الراين* (بالألمانية: Rhein) (بالإنجليزية: Rhine) هو نهر في أوروبا يمر عبر سويسرا، فرنسا، ألمانياوهولندا. يعتبر الراين أحد أهم وأطول الأنهار في القارة الأوروبية.اسم النهر مشتق من الكلمة السيلتية _Renos_ والتي تعني (الجاري).
يحتل نهر الراين مكانة مهمة في التاريخ الأوروبي بوجه عام, والألماني بوجه خاص, حيث كان يشكل على مدى 400 عام الحدود الرئيسية بين بلاد الرومان والقبائل الجرمانية, كما نشأت على الجانب الغربي منه العديد من المدن الألمانية, والعديد من المدن الفرنسية على ضفافه, لذلك ظلت المناطق المحيطة به مكانا للنزاع والصراع بين ألمانيا وفرنسا, بغرض السيطرة على منافذ النهر. ظل الأمر بينهما إلى أن انتهت الحرب العالمية الثانية, واستقرت الأوضاع السياسية في العالم, وصار النهر من أهم الممرات المائية العالمية.
من جبالجليدية توجد شرقي سويسرا بالقرب من الحدود الإيطالية ينبع مجريان هما الراين الاوسط والراين الخلفي, بمحاذاة الحدود الغربية للنمسا, وعند بحيرة كونستانس يتحد المجريان في مجرى واحد هو الراين الكبير, الذي يتخلص من الطين والحصى الذي حمله من الجبال, يخرج من البحيرة باتجاه الغرب بانحدار يبلغ ارتفاعه حوالي 21 مترا, ثم يواصل جريانه بين ألمانيا وسويسرا باتجاه مدينة بال السويسرية, ويبلغ عرضه في هذه المنطقة حوالي 205 أمتار, ثم ينعطف شمالا ليجري بين الغابة السوداء شرقا, وجبال الفوج غربا ويسير وسط سهل يبلغ عرضه 32 كيلومتر, وعند هذه المنطقة يشكل النهر حدودا طبيعية بين فرنسا وألمانيا, ثم يعبر ألمانيا وهولندا, لينتهي به المطاف في بحر الشمال ليصب فيه.
يبلغ الطول الإجمالي للراين حوالي 1320 كيلومتر, يغطي مساحة تقدر بحوالي 252,000 كيلومتر مربع. يرتبط الراين بأنهار أوروبية مهمة مثل الدانوب, والرون, ومارن, مما يجعل منه مجرى ملاحيا داخليا عظيما, حيث تنقل المراكب الهولندية والألمانية من خلاله الفحم, ومشتقات النفط, وخامات المعادن, والحبوب. 


 
طوله1320 كم ارتفاع المنبع 2344 متر كمية التدفق2,200 متر³/ثانية مساحة المسطح المائي 252,000أوروبا كم ² 

المنبع سويسرا المصب بحر الشمال عرض المصب مسار النهر {{{10}}} الروافد {{{11}}}

----------


## looovely

اجابة صحيحة100% يسلموووووو..ع المجهود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين تقع بركة كفرتبنيت النبطية ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بركة كفرتبنيت النبطية*
* تقع في بلدة* *كفرتبنيت**، جنوب* *لبنان** في أكثر المناطق إنخفاضا في البلدة. المصدر الرئيسي للمياه فيها* *الامطار** و قد قامت البلدية بتحويل جميع مجاري مياه الامطار اليها وتعتبر البركة المصدر الرئيسي لري المزروعات في قرى كفرتبنيت النبطية الفوقا يحمر زوطر.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نهر الدانوب*

----------


## looovely

المانيا
  ارتفاع المنبع 678 
المنبع سانت غورغين.الغابة السوداء .المانيا
 المصب البحر الأسود

----------


## looovely

نهر الليطاني؟؟

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

يقع في لبنان

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

اين تقع شلالات نياغرا؟

----------


## looovely

في كندا..ان شاءالله صح
                           نهر الخاو؟؟

----------


## looovely

نهرالخاو>>> الخلود؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر الإجابة منك عزيزتي*

----------


## looovely

ســـــــــــــــــــــلام ياأعضاء اجابتي
                                     يقع في الهند 
                                اين تقع مدينة مرسية؟؟     
                  ان شاء الله مايكون السؤال صعب هالمرة  
                                موووووووفقين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرسية (بالإسبانية:Murcia) هي عاصمة* *منطقة مرسية** تقع في جنوب شرق* *إسبانيا** على ضفاف* *نهر شقورة**. تطل على* *البحر الأبيض المتوسط**. يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 400,000 نسمة و588,000 بالمدينة مع ضواحيها. أسسها عبد الرحمن الداخل عام* *825** م ومن أهم شخصياتها في التاريخ الإسلامي ابن عربي*
*كانت مدينة مرسية التي تقع في شرقي الأندلس تموج بحركة علمية زاهرة،* 
*وتنتشر فيها حلقات العلم التي يتصدرها أئمة أعلام، ويقصدها طلاب العلم ومحبو الثقافة والمعرفة، وكانت تنثر في تلك الحلقات مسائل الفقه وقضايا اللغة والأدب، أو تختص بإقراء القرآن ورواية الحديث*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مدينة مينسك؟*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*مدينة مينسك؟*
*عاصمت روسيا البيضاء* أو *البيلاروس*

----------


## ابو طارق

نهر  بردى

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يقع نهر بردى في دمشق 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤالي هو
اين تقع محكمة العدل الدولية ؟؟
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> سؤالي هو
> اين تقع محكمة العدل الدولية ؟؟
> 
> ..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..



 

 


*محكمة العدل الدولية* هي الذراع القضائي الأساسي لمنظمة الأمم المتحدة. و يقع مقرها في لاهايبهولندا.
تأسست عام 1945، وبدأت أعمالها في العام اللاحق، وتجدر الإشارة إلى ضرورة التمييز ما بين محكمة العدل الدولية والمحكمة الجنائية الدولية.
لمحكمة العدل الدولية نشاط قضائي واسع، وهي تنظر في القضايا التي تضعها الدول امامها، كما تقدم الاستشارات القانونية للهيئات الدولية التي تطلب ذلك. وتعد الأحكام الصادرة عن المحكمة قليلة نسبياً، لكنها شهدت بعض النشاط ابتداء من مطلع الثمانينيات، وقد سحبت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية اعترافها بالسلطة القضائية الإلزامية لهذه المحكمة، مما يعني بأنها تلتزم بما تقبله من قرارات المحكمة وتتحلل مما لا تقبله منها!
تتألف المحكمة من 15 قاضياً، تنتخبهم الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدةومجلس الأمن، لمدة 9 سنوات، ويمكن إعادة انتخاب الأعضاء. يتم انتخاب ثلث الأعضاء كل ثلاث سنوات. ولا يسمح بتواجد قاضيين يحملان نفس الجنسية، وفي حال توفي أحد القضاة الأعضاء، يتم إعادة انتخاب قاض بديل يحمل نفس جنسية المتوفي فيشغل كرسيه حتى نهاية فترته.
ويشترط في القاضي أن يتمتع بحس أخلاقي عال بغض النظر عن جنيسته، وان يكون مؤهلاً بأعلى المؤهلات في بلده وأن تعرف عنه الكفاءة العالية فيما يخص القانون الدولي. يمكن عزل القاضي عن كرسه فقط بموجب تصويت سري يجريه أعضاء المحكمة. وقد شككت الولايات المتحدة بنزاهة القضاة إبان قضية نيكاراغوا، عندما ادعت أنها تمتنع عن تقديم أدلة حساسة بسبب وجود قضاة في المحكمة ينتمون إلى دول الكتلة الشرقية.
يجوز للقضاة أن يقدموا حكماً مشتركاً أو أحكاماً مستقلة حسب آراء كل منهم. وتؤخذ القرارات وتقدم الاستشارات وفق نظام الأغلبية، وفي حال تساوي الأصوات، يعتبر صوت رئيس المحكمة مرجحاً.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أين يقع برج إيفل؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

في باريس

----------


## الأمل الوردي

أين يقع نهر الفولجا؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

روسيا 


--------


*نهر الفولغا* (بالروسية: Во́лга) أطول أنهر أوروبا وأغزرها. يقع في الجزء الغربي الأوروبي من روسيا بطول يقدر بثلاثة آلاف وست مئة وتسعين كيلومترا. يختلف اسم الفولجا حسب المنطقة التي يمر فيها. يعد ممرا مائيا هاما للنقل البحري داخل روسيا. يصب النهر في بحر قزوين

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أين يقع نهر آيسن ؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

في فرنسا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة
تم التقييم << توقعته صعب

----------


## الأمل الوردي

أين يقع سد يأجوج ومأجوج؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

فى سيبيريا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أنتظر التصحيح

----------


## نجمه سهيل

*في شمال أذربيجان وجورجيا وأرمينيا*

*هذا الي شفته من بحثي* 

*إن شاء الله عدل*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

وجدت أيضا من البحث في تركيا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وجدت مايلي 
في مضيق داريال بين جبال قفقاز بقرب مدينة تفليس
 في بلاد الترك مما يلي أرمينيا وأذربيجان. أي على الحدود التركية الروسية قريبا من جبال القوقاز.

----------


## ابو طارق

*نهر الشريعة*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اتوقع في الأردن


انتظر التصحيح حتى اضع سؤال

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*في الاردن ويسمى نهر الاردن ايضا..*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اين يقع الجبل الأخضر

----------


## looovely

*الجبل الأخضر* هو جبل يقع في سلطنة عمان في ولاية نزوى وهو جزء من سلسلة جبال الحجر، ويشتهر الجبل الأخضر بتنوع منتجاته الزراعية كالفاكهة والزهور و الرمان والخوخ والمشمش واللوز والجوز والورود التي لا يمكن أن تنمو في أي مكان آخر في الخليج العربي عدا الجبل الأخضر نتيجة للطقس المتميز ويبلغ ارتفاعه 3000 متر 
ان شاء الله تكون الأجابة صحيحة  
من خلال بحثي وجدت في جبل أخضر في لبيا
 والله أعلم

----------


## looovely

جبال أكونكاجوا؟؟؟
 موووووووفقين

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^
الأرجنتين  

----------------------- 

*أكونكاجوا* (Aconcagua) هو أعلى جبل في النصف الغربي والنصف الجنوبي للكرة الأرضية. يقع في الأنديز في مقاطعة مندوزا بغرب الأرجنتين بالقرب من الحدود التشيلية، ويعلو ارتفاعه لـ 6962 متراً. قيس ارتفاع جبل أكونكاجوا المكلل بالثلج لأول مرة في عام 1897. يقع بالقرب منه ممر أسبالاتا. يبعد الجبل عن مدينة مندوزا بحوالي 112 كلم، ويعد أعلى جبل يقع خارج قارة آسيا، وأحد القمم السبع.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أين يقع جبل أحد ؟

----------


## مريم المقدسة

جبال اكونكاجوا تقع فى الارجنتين
ننتطر التصحيح

----------


## مريم المقدسة

اسفة خيتو ابتسام السهم على الاجابة معك فى نفس الوقت
يقع جبل احد فى المدينة المنورة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^
إجابة صحيحة ننتظر سؤالكم

----------


## ابو طارق

بدل الا نتظار  حط  سؤال 


السؤال 


اين  يوجد مدفن ومقام النبي هابيل

----------


## looovely

اعتقد في سوريا,,سأتحقق من الأجابة

----------


## looovely

بعد البحث  وجدت انه في لبنان و وجدت هذه الصوره 
  والله أعلم

----------


## looovely

نهر الكنج؟؟

----------


## نجمه سهيل

نهر الكنج يقع في الهند

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اين يقع نهر ام الربيع؟

----------


## looovely

في المغرب 
 *نهر أم الربيع أهم ثروة مائية بصبيب*
*                  يصل إلى 38 متر مكعب في الثانية* 
  بركان توبا؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

في جزيره سومطره

----------


## الأمل الوردي

أين يقع جبل الأرجان ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*في طبرستان  ايران* 

* يقطر منه ماء كل قطرة منه تصير بشكل حجر سداسي أو ثماني 
*

----------


## ابو طارق

جبل الريحان

----------


## looovely

في لبنان
في منطقة تسمى بأسمه أيضاُ

----------


## looovely

جبال كنابالو؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

في ماليزيا

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*اين يقع سد ذي القرنين ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

سد ذو القرنين عليه اشكالات 

ولم يحدده اي مصدر  حتى الان واذا اردنا ان ندخل 

في التفاسير والاستنتاجات التي موجودة بين يدي 

سنجد انه في عدة بلدان  منها على سبيل المثال 

((اليمن))  (( ارمينيا واذربجان )) ((القوقاز  قرب مدينة تبليسي ))

اذا لنعتبر ان السؤال  قد  تم الجواب عليه وننتقل لسؤال آخر 

محمود سعد

----------


## ابو طارق

اين  يقع  


جبل ارارات

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في تركيا 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اين يقع الجبل الأخضر ؟؟
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## ابو طارق

*قرات الموضوع* 

*من اوله الى اخر مشاركة* 

*غدا ساكتب لكم* 

*محمود سعد* 

*سبب عدم الكتابة الان  سوف ينقطع التيار الكهربائي* 

*وسوف اتكلم عن الكهرباء ايضا* 

*الى اللقاء  غدا*

----------


## looovely

في عُمان 
                    جبال البروس؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

في الاتحاد السوفيتي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اين يقع جبل ميرو؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تنزانيا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين يقع جبل انكوهاما؟*

----------


## looovely

بوليفيا
 جبال برود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في كشمير

----------


## looovely

هضبة بارنا؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الارجنتين

----------


## الأمل الوردي

أين يقع نهر اسلي ؟

----------


## looovely

في المغرب 
               أين يقع نهر بردي؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^^
دمشق
------

*نهر بردى* نهر في دمشق عاصمة سوريا ينبع من بحيرة نبع بردى في جنوب الزبداني على سلسلة الجبال السورية شمال غرب دمشق و يصب في بحيرة العتيبة جنوب شرق مدينة دمشق، مارا بمدينة دمشق والغوطة. يبلغ طوله 71 كم ويتراوح عرضه بين *4.5 إلى 15 مترا*، وله سبع روافد.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^^
نهر  بريزبين

----------


## looovely

*احسنت,,اخي ع الأجابة,,تستحق التقيم* 
*في استراليا*
**
*نهر بريزبين* هو نهر يقع في جنوب شرق ولاية كوينزلاندبأستراليا. يتدفق النهر خلال العاصمة بريزبين، ومن ثم يتفرغ في خليج موريتون. النهر محاط بواسطة سد ويفينهو، مشكلاً بحيرة ويفينهو وهي المصدر الرئيسي الممدد للمياه لمدينة بريزبين. سمي النهر على اسم حاكم نيوساوث ويلز السير توماس بريزبين وذلك من قبل المستكشف جون أوكسلي في عام 1823. 
شلالات أوتيجورد؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

* وهي من أعلى الشلالات في العالم؟

النرويج
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في أي قارة تقع سورينام؟*

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في النرويج
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## fatemah

> *في أي قارة تقع سورينام؟*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في امريكا الجنوبية 
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اين تقع لشبونة ؟؟
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## ابو طارق

*لشبونة* 

*هي عاصمة البرتغال و أكبر مدنها.تقع في محافظة لشبونة في وسط البلاد على ساحل المحيط الأطلسي. يبلغ عدد سكان لشبونة المدينة حوالي 564000 نسمة. ...
**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين يقع * 

*جبل  زغوان*

----------


## looovely

*في تونس* 
*جبل زغوان* هو جبل يقع قرب مدينة زغوانبتونس. يمتد على طول 9 كم و على عرض 3 كم . تقع قمته على ارتفاع 1275 متر . يوجد فيه معبد يطلق عليه *معبد الماء* يعود إلى الحقبة الرومانية كما يحتوي على مغارات أثرية . 
جبال نادل هوم؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في سويسرا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين تقع بحيرة آير ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

استراليا 
عمقها بالمتر ::: 12.1م
مساحتها ::: 9216كم2
ننتظر التصحيح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أين تقع بحيرة ونيغوسس ؟؟

----------


## looovely

أمريكا الشمالية
                   نهر وينسي؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*ينبع نهر  ينسي من*

*منغوليا* 

*ويصب في  بحر كارا  بالمحيط المتجمد الشمالي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نهر * 

*اليانجستي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الصين 
---
أطول أنهار الـصين -وآسيا- وثالث أطول أنهار العالم بعد نهر النيل في إفريقيا ونهر الأمازون في أمريكا الجنوبية. يبلغ طوله 6300 كيلومتر.
ينطلق النهر من جبال "تنغولا" في التبت (على ارتفاع 6600 م) ثم يخترق مجراه الأعلى الجبال الشاهقة والأودية السحيقة قبل أن يصب في "بحر الصين". نهر اليانغتسي شريان رئيسي للمواصلات النهرية، يربط بين شرق وغرب البلاد، ويسمى "المجرى المائي الذهبي". يتفرع عنه حوالي 700 من الروافد. تتواجد أخصب الأراضي في البلاد على مناطق مجرى نهر اليانغتسي الأوسط والأسفل.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بحر آزوف

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

يقع في روسيا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هو بحر متفرع من البحر الأسود في جزئه الشمالي ويتصل به عن طريق مضيق كيرتش. يطل على الشواطئ الأوكرانية من شماله وعلى روسيا من جهة الغرب وشبه جزيرة القرم من الشرق.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين تقع جزيرة سردينيا ؟*

----------


## looovely

بحر صغير مثلث الشكل تقريباً يقع في الجزء الجنوبي من القسم الأوربي من روسية الاتحادية بين خطي عرض 45 درجة و26 دقيقة، و47 درجة و13 دقيقة شمالاً، وخطي طول 33 درجة و36 دقيقة، و39 درجة و21 دقيقة شرقاً. ويتصل بالبحر الأسود من الجنوب عن طريق مضيق كِر ْتش. عرف قديماً باسم بحر ميئوت. وكلمة آزوف تعني الفم الضيق أو المدخل الضيق. تبلغ مساحة بحر آزوف نحو 39000كم2 ويصل عمق مياهه الأعظمي إلى15م، ويعدُّ بذلك أكثر بحار العالم ضحالة. ويصب فيه نهران كبيران يصلحان للملاحة هما نهر الدون ونهر كوبان (بشيز
 مدينة سيمفروبول؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عاصمة شبه جزيرة القرم*

*شبه جزيرة القرم واحدة من أجمل بقاع العالم وهي جمهورية ذات حكم ذاتي ضمن جمهورية أوكرانيا حيث تقع جنوب البلاد ويحيط بها البحر الأسود من الجنوب والغرب، بينما يحدها من الشرق بحر أزوف، ومساحتها 2700 كم، وسكانها 2.5 مليون نسمة، ويشكل الروس حوالي 50% منهم، والأوكران 30%، والباقي من التتار المسلمين. وأهم مدنها هي العاصمة سيمفروبل، وكان اسمها فيما مضى "اق مسجد" أي المسجد الأبيض قبل أن يستولي عليها الروس.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بحيرة بايكال؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

في روسيا

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اين يقع نهر السين ؟؟؟

----------


## looovely

في فرنسا

                            مدينة بوخارست

----------


## الأمل الوردي

في رومانيا

----------


## الأمل الوردي

_اين تقع جبال الانديز؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الأنديز* هي سلسلة جبليه واسعة ممتدة على طول الساحل الغربي لامريكا الجنوبية . يقارب طولها 7000 كيلومترا، وعرضها 500 كيلومترا، ومعدل ارتفاعها 4000 مترا. تمتد السلسلة في سبع دول هي الارجنتين والاكوادور وبوليفيا وبيرو وتشيلي وكولومبيا وفنزويلا .
 ويقال أن السبب في تسمية جبال الأنديز بهذا الاسم يعود إلى نشاط أحد أنواع البراكين المطلقة للأنديزيت في تلك المنطقة والتي أدت إلى تكوين تلك الجبال. سلسلة جبال الأنديز هي السلسلة الجبلية الأعلى خارج قارة اسيا، أعلى قممها هي قمة أكونكاجوا التي ترتفع 6959 متراً فوق مستوى البحر. الأنديز لا تستطيع مجاراة الهملايا في الارتفاع ولكن طولها -تقريبا- ضعفي طول الهملايا.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جبال الأبينيني؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

في ايطاليا

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اين يقع المسرح الرومانى ؟

----------


## مريم المقدسة

يقع المسرح الرومانى فى مصر بالاسكندرية

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح المسرح الروماني  في الاسكندرية* 



*اين يقع جبل  طارق*

----------


## looovely

في بريطانيا  :wacko:  
 :seif: بس متهاوشين عليه اسبانيا وبريطانيا :mesb:  
 هي منطقة حكم ذاتي تابعة للتاج البريطاني. تقع في أقصى جنوب شبه جزيرة ايبيريا على منطقة صخرية متوغلة في مياه البحر الأبيض المتوسط. سمي بجبل طارق على اسم فاتحه أمير مدينة طنجة طارق بن زياد في القرن الاول الهجري.
كانت المنطقة مسعمرة بريطانية حتى 1981 عندما ألغت بريطانيا هذه المكانة وقررت إقامات مناطق حكم ذاتي في ما بقي من مستعمراتها السابقة. وبعد تغيير طريقة الحكم في جبل الطارق طالبت إسبانيا بإعادة المنطقة لسيادتها مشيرة إلى أن الاتفاقية بين البلدين تنص بإعادة المنطقة إلى إسبانيا في حال تنازل بريطاني عنها. أما بريطانيا فأعلنت أنها لم تتنازل عن المنطقة وأن الحكم الذاتي لا يلغي انتماء المنطقة إلى التاج البريطاني . مع ذلك وافقت بريطانيا على فتح ميناء جبل الطارق أمام السفن الإسبانية. في غضون السنوات جددت إسبانيا مطالبتها بإعادة جبل الطارق للسيادة الإسبانية وحتى تفاوضت مع حكومة بريطانية عن هذه الإمكانية، ولكن سكان المنطقة رفضوها بقوة وتظاهروا ضدها إذ كان معظمهم بريطانيي الأصل
 الله يهديهم ويصلح بالهم  :wink:

----------


## looovely

جبال لوغان??

----------


## مريم المقدسة

*يقع جبل طارق* في أقصى الطرف الجنوبي الشرقي من إسبانيا 

اين يقع بحر المرجان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جبل لوغان وهو أعلى جبل في كندا في مقاطعة يوكون ويبلغ ارتفاعه 5951 مترا،

----------


## مريم المقدسة

جبال لوغان فى يوكون
اين يقع بحر المرجان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين يقع بحر المرجان ؟*
* بين غينيا الجديدة وأستراليا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين يقع جبل كنابالو ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*  في جزيرة (بورنيو) شرقي ماليزيا، وهو أعلى جبل في جنوب شرقي آسيا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جبل كوك؟*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

جبل كوك يقع في نيوزلندا

----------


## نجمه سهيل

أين تقع جزيرة أوتياروا ؟

----------


## looovely

> جبل لوغان وهو أعلى جبل في كندا في مقاطعة يوكون ويبلغ ارتفاعه 5951 مترا،



اجابتك صحيحة أختي عيون لاتنام 
موفقة,,
بنتظار الأب محمود لتصحيح أجابة
 جبل طارق,,

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جزيرة أوتياروا تقع في نيوزيلندا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين يقع مقر البريد الدولي ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مركز البريد الدولى يقع فى العاصمة السويسرية برن*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين يقع* 


*معتقل غوانتنامو*

*مع تحديد المنطقة*

----------


## looovely

يقع في الولايات المتحدة 
كوبا
 اين يقع مسجد آياصوفيا

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسطنبول* 

*وقد زرته شخصيا  وصليت فيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع*

*جبال الحجر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سلسلة جبال تمتد على شكل قوس من المحافظة الشمالية لسلطنة عمان . محافظة مسندم**، إلى راس الحد في شرق السلطنة قاطعا شرق دولة الامارات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جبال* كاراكورام

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

سلطنة عمان

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي لؤلؤة نجفية* 

*نريد جوا ب  وسؤال* 

*اقرأي الملاحظة  في اعلى الصفحة* 

*ساضع انا عنك السؤال* 


*اين يقع*

*جبل ألبروز*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*جبل ألبروز* يقع في جمهورية كبردينو - بلقاريا ضمن سلسلة جبال القفقاس. وقمته المكسوة بالثلوج طوال العام. هي أعلى قمة في جبال القفقاس وأعلى قمة في روسيا وأعلى قمة في أوروبا وبالترتيب العاشرة عالميا.  
ننتظر التصحيح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أين تقع   بحيرة  أكلمام سيدي علي ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صح* 


*ننتظر السؤال*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

فى المغرب
اين تقع جبال الهيمالايا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي سلسلة جبال في* *آسيا** تفصل* *شبه القارة الهندية** عن* *هضبة التبت**. يطلق اسم جبال الهيمالايا على شبكة الجبال الممتدة من* *أفغانستان** غربا حتى هضبة التبت*
*تمر الهيمالايا خلال خمس دول آسيوية هي**الصين** و* *الهند** و* *نيبال** و* *باكستان** و* *بوتان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين يقع نهر كابول ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نهر في* *أفغانستان** يمر من خلال مدن* *كابول** و* *جلال آباد**, يصب من شمال* *درة خیبر** في* *باكستان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نهر بريزبين؟*

----------


## looovely

في استراليا

----------


## looovely

انهار تنسي

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الولايات المتحدة الامريكية

----------


## looovely

*مدينة سورينام؟؟*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

شمال قارة امريكا الجنوبية

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

نهر

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

نهر الهان

----------


## مريم المقدسة

فى كوريا الجنوبية
انتظر التصحيح

----------


## looovely

*مدينة تمبكتو*

----------


## همسه دلع

السلام عليكم....
تقع مدينة تمبكتو في وسط مالي على الحافة الجنوبية للصحراء الكبرى وعلى مقربة من نهر النيجر الذي يبعد عن المدينة حوالي 12 كيلومتر، وترتبط بالنيجر عن طريق قناة صغيرة، وولا يتجاوز عمر مدينة تنبكتو 900 عام، وكان يلتقي المبحرون فوق رمال الصحراء مع القادمين على قوارب نهر النيجر في أسواق المدينة، حيث يأتون إليها بالزجاج والحرير والخيول والحبوب والجلود والعسل والصمغ وغيرها من المنتجات الأفريقية.
وأتمنى أجابتي اتكون صحيحه.

----------


## ابو طارق

مدينة تينبكتو وليس تمبكتو، Timbukto في مالي، من أهم العواصم الأسلامية في شمال أفريقيا, وجوهرة الصحراء المتربعة على الرمال, وهي بوابة في أقصى المغرب الأسلامى, وهى ملتقى القوافل البرية للقادمين من النيجروليبيا ، وكذلك تجار الملح القادمين من (تودني) ، وقد أنجبت العديد من الفقهاء والعلماء,وأزدهرت فيها الحركة الثقافية, وتعاقب عليها الغزاة وآخرهم المستعمر الفرنسي الذى قاومته قبائل المنطقة العرب الطوارق بقيادة المجاهد (محمد علي الأنصاري) الملقب(أنقونا) الذي شهد الفرنسيون أنفسهم على بسالته في المقاومة,وتسمى منطقة تينبكتو في الأرشيف الخاص بجمهورية مالي(تريبي كل انتصر) لأن أغلب سكانها من الأنصار الطوارق وحلفائهم وتسميتها بتين بكتو منسوبة إلى : بكتو وهى عجوز مشهورة لدى : العرب الطوارق ،ثم يأتى الصنغاي بعدهم, وبعض قبائل السود الأخرى .
واحة تمبكتو هي حاضنة الاسلام في الصحراء الكبرى ومنارة العلم فيها ومجمع العلماء وهي من أشهر المدن العربية الاسلامية خاصة منذ القرن الثالث عشر إلى أن دخلها المستعمر الفرنسي في اوائل القرن التاسع عشر وأحتلها وأطفأشعلتها ، وسكان تمبكتو كلهم مسلمون وأشهر القبائل التي تقطن المنطقة هم: قبيلة الآنصار كل أنصر التي ظهر فيها المجاهد الشهير محمد علي الملقب انقونا ، الذي قاوم المستعمر الفرنسي عند اجتياحه للمنطقة إلى أن قام الفرنسيون باغتياله عام 1897، وقبيلة السنغاي ، والبرابيش.

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين  يقع * 

*نهراللؤلؤ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جنوب الصين**انتظر التصحيح*

----------


## fatemah

االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى ان يأتي التصحيح بدخل سؤال سهل 
اين يقع سهل تهامة ^_^؟؟
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

في الجزيرة العربية
ضمن حدود السعودية واليمن

----------


## looovely

جبال نانجا باربات

----------


## ابو طارق

*في  شمال  باكستان*  
*يعتبر (نانجا باربات) تاسع جبال العالم ارتفاعا ، ويعرف بـ (الجبل القاتل)؛ فأحد جوانبه - واسمه (جدار الروبال) ؛ لقلة مواطئ الأقدام فيه - ينتصب عموديا بارتفاع 4500 مترا ، ويعرف عند متسلقي الجبال بأنه أعلى جدار في العالم . 
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بحيرة شبتزنجي*

----------


## looovely

اتوقع في المانيا,,لأنها قربية من جبال الألب وهذا الي لقيته
في البحث..ان شاء الله تكون صحيحة 
<< *شبتزنجي» التي يتزلج السياح على مياهها المتجمدة شتاء ويبحر الرياضيون بزوارقهم في مياهها في الصيف.* 
*تحياتي,,looovely*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جوابك  صحيح 100%* 

*يلا  حطي  سؤالك*

----------


## looovely

*مدينة سبليت*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سبليت هي ثاني أكبر مدينة و بلدية تقع في* *كرواتيا**. يقطنها حوالي 195.000 ساكن*

*رجاء الموضوع لايخص المدن ( يوجد موضوع اخر يختص بهذا المجال أماكن توجد المدن )بالنسبة  لهذا الموضوع فهو يختص بالتضاريس بشكل عام مثل الجبال والاودية والبحار والانهار والتلال والهضاب والمواقع الاثرية والمتاحف والقصور 00000000 الخ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين يقع خليج تريستي ؟*

----------


## looovely

هو خليج مائي في شمال البحر الأدرياتيكي و هو أقصى نقطة شمالية في البحر, يقع بين كرواتيا و سلوفينيا و إيطاليا تطل عليه مدينة ترييستي التي استقى منها مسماه, يعتبر البعض هذا الخليج جزء من خليج البندقية الأكبر ، تبلغ مساحة الخليجة قرابة 1000 كم مربع و لكنه لا يضم وسطه أية جزر 

شكراً عزيزتي عيون لاتنام,,للمعلومة
 كهف الماموث
 بالتووووووفيق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*
*وجواب سؤالك هو*
*كهف الماموث هو كهف يقع في ولاية* *كنتاكي* *بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية**, ويقع في سلسلة من**الأحجار الجيرية**, يعتبر كهف الماموث واحداً من أطول كهوف العالم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين يقع كهف أرين ؟*

----------


## looovely

أجابتك موفقة أختي 
هو كهف في فينال ليجور بالريفيرا الإيطالية
قلعة الرستاق؟؟

----------


## مريم المقدسة

تقع فى محافطة مسقط فى عمان
انتظر التصحيح

----------


## looovely

أجابتك صحيحة:-) 
بأمكانك وضع السؤال عند الأجابة
 بنتظار السؤال

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين يقع * 


*جبل خندمة*

----------


## همسه دلع

السلام عليكم
اعتقد اني في منطقه الشرقيه 
في مكه المكرمه
تحياتي..

----------


## عنيده

_في مكه المكرمه .._ 


_انتظر التصحيح .._


_تحياتي_

----------


## مريم المقدسة

اين تقع جزر هاواى

----------


## looovely

في أمريكا 
                بحيرة تورينز

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جزر هاواي عبارة عن ارخبيل جزر وهي ولاية إمريكية تقع على المحيط الهادي*
*بحيرة تورينز تقع في أستراليا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين يقع وادي الموت ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*وادي الموت(**بالإنجليزية**: Death Valley) هو ادنى و احر واجف منطقة في* *الولايات المتحدة**. 85،5 م (282 قدم) تحت مستوى سطح البحر. تحمل سجل اعلى درجة حرارة في نصف الكرة الغربي وثاني أعلى نسبة في العالم. تقع إلى الجنوب الشرقي من* *سييرا نيفادا** في نطاق حوض كبير وصحراء موييف ، وهي تشكل جزءا كبيرا من* *المتنزه الوطني وادي الموت**. مساحته تبلغ حوالى 3000 ميل مربع (~ 7800 كيلومتر مربع).*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي نهضة إحساس يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في اي ولاية إمريكية يقع خليج سان فرانسيسكو ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *في اي ولاية إمريكية يقع خليج سان فرانسيسكو ؟*



 *ولاية* كاليفورنيا 

 :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح :) عساك عالقوة دائم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في اي قارة يقع خليج المكسيك ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *في اي قارة يقع خليج المكسيك ؟*



 

أمريكا الشمالية.
 :embarrest:

----------


## جـــــــــوري

هو مسطح مائي كبير محاط من جهات عدة بقارة أمريكا الشمالية.
يحد الخليج من الشرق والشمال والشمال الغربي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (تحديدا ولايات فلوريدا وألاباما وميسيسيبي ولويزيانا وتكساس) ومن الجنوب والجنوب الغربي المكسيك ومن الجنوب الشرقي كوبا. يتصل بالمحيط الأطلسي من خلال مضائق فلوريدا مع كوبا وعن طريق البحر الكاريبي من خلال قناة يوكاتان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة لأخي إبتسام السهم وللاخت جوري يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين تقع بحيرة ميشيغان ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الولايات المتحده الامريكيه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين تقع جزيرة وايت ؟*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *أين تقع جزيرة وايت ؟*



 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،* 
*اولاً / شُكراً ع الموضوع المفيد + القَميل ،* 
*ثآنياً : الإجآبه  ،،*
*هي جزيرة و مقاطعة أنجليزية تقع في أقصى شمال القناة الإنجليزيه** بالقريب من ساحل إنجلترا الجنوبي إلى الجنوب من محافظة هامبشاير. وهي جزء من المملكه المتحدة. جزيرة وايت تعتبر من أهم المناطق السياحية في بريطانيا ..* 
*يعطيش آلف عافيه ،،* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي انسه كرزة الجزيرة تقع في بريطانيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين تقع جزيرة كابري ؟*

----------


## يوم مولدي

خليج المكسيك:

هو مسطح مائي كبير محاط من جهات عدة بقارة أمريكا الشمالية.

يحد الخليج من الشرق والشمال والشمال الغربي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (تحديدا ولايات فلوريدا وألاباما وميسيسيبي ولويزيانا وتكساس) ومن الجنوب والجنوب الغربي المكسيك ومن الجنوب الشرقي كوبا. يتصل بالمحيط الأطلسي من خلال مضائق فلوريدا مع كوبا وعن طريق البحر الكاريبي من خلال قناة يوكاتان.

مساحة الخليج الكاملة تقدر بحوالي 1,6 مليون كم2. تيار الخليج أحد تيارات الأطلسي الدافئة وأقواها ينشأ من خليج المكسيك. يعد الخليج مقصدا رئيسيا لأعاصير المحيط الأطلسي العنيفة التي من أبرزها إعصار كاترينا.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا أخي الكريم يوم مولدي وأهلا وسهلا بك معنا شكرا على الإجابة ويعطيك الف عافية* 
*ولكن الأخ إبتسام السهم إجاب عليه مسبقا في بداية الصفحة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *أين تقع جزيرة كابري ؟*



*أكرر سؤالي مجددا*

----------


## ابو طارق

تقع في جنوب غرب العاصمه  رومـــا 

ايطاليا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي هي جزيرة* *إيطالية** تقع في* *خليج نابولي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_أين يقع نهر بيافا ؟_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

فلسطين 
يمكن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب خاطىء حاول مرة ثانية يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

نهر بيافا نهر في شمال إيطاليا ينبع من جبال الألب و يصب في البحر الأدرياتيكي من مصب قرب مدينة البندقية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مغارة عريقة، مغارة بركانية فأين تقع ؟*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *مغارة عريقة، مغارة بركانية فأين تقع ؟*



 
بالسويداء

----------


## ابو طارق

*مغارة عريقة، مغارة بركانية تقع في قرية* *عريقة** في* *محافظة السويداء** جنوب* *سوريا**على بعد حوالي 100 كم من دمشق في منطقة شهيرة بكثرة أثارها، تشكلت قبل 450 الف سنة حسب الباحثين، تمتد في أقصى اتساع لها لمسافة 1460 متر وهي عبارة عن ثلاثة مغر أو كهوف طول الواحد منها 440 - 450 مترا تفصل بينهما سراديب وتشكيلات صخرية نحتتها الطبيعة بأتقان تنساب منها المياه من بين الصخور ، وتتميز بحرارة ثابتة على مدار السنة عند درجة 17 مئوية.*
*بوقوع مغارة عريقة في هذه المنطقة التي هي عبارة عن منطقة سويات صخرية تسمى* *اللجاة** وهي منطقة شديدة التميز وتنتشر بها المواقع الأثرية بشكل كثيف جدا حيث ان المغارة نفسها قد سكنت واستعملت منذ ألاف السنين بدليل الشواهد الاثرية والابواب الحجرية المنحوته.*
*تحولت المغارة مقصدآ للسياح والزائرين وأنيرت من الداخل وأقيم في التجويف الصخري قبل باب المغارة مطعم واستراحة كبيرة في مكان مدهش وتقام به السهرات والحفلات الغنائية.*
*تم الاسترجاع من "*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين  يقع * 

*سهل البقيعة* 


*يوجد  اثنان وساكتفي  بواحد منهم*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *اين يقع* 
> 
> *سهل البقيعة*  
> 
> 
> *يوجد اثنان وساكتفي بواحد منهم*



  في الشمال الشرقي من مدينة نابلس.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ويعتبر سهل البقيعة من أشهر السهول في فلسطين. وقد تم اقتتطاع نسبة لا تقل عن 80% من اراضيها لصالح مستوطنات زراعية إسرائيلية ومعسكرات للجيس وللتدريب،*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين تقع قلعة الحصن'* أو *حصن الأكراد*  ؟

----------


## جـــــــــوري

تقع قلعة الحصن في الجمهوريه السوريه..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *اين تقع قلعة الحصن'* أو *حصن الأكراد* ؟



 
في سورياآ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري وعاشقة المستحيل عساكم عالقوة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين يقع برج جيرالدا ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

برج في اشبيليه في اسبانيا ..

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
وسمت منشآت الموحدين العامة مدينة اشبيلية بملامح متميزة، من بينها 
المسجد الجامع الجديد ،الذي تشغل مكانه اليوم الكاتدرائية، ومئذنته 
لاخيرالدا
 التي يجب تأملها باعتماد بعض خيال يزيل منها الشرفات وبيت 
النواقيس ويساعدنا على تصوّر الكرات (التفاحات) الأربع الذهبية تعلو 
قمتها: اليمور، الذي كان يترك انطباعا ساحرا جعل أحد المعاصرين يصفه 
بقوله أن مرأى تلك الكرات عن بعد يترك انطباعا وكأن جميع نجوم دائرة 
البروج حطّت على اشبيلية. 





___________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح يقع في اشبيلية بأسبانيا 
يعطيك الف عافية أخوي القزويني و شذى الزهراء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين تقع جامعة القرويين ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

في المغرب

----------


## الباسمي

في المغرب

----------


## القزويني

*جامعة القرويين* 
*بمدينة* *فاس**بالمغرب* *هي أول جامعة أنشئت في تاريخ العالم[1]، وأقدمها على الإطلاق. بنيت الجامعة كمؤسسة تعليمية* *لجامع القرويين** الذي قامت ببنائه السيدة* *فاطمة بنت محمد الفهري** عام* *245 هـ**/**859م،** في* *مدينة فاس**المغربية**. و حسب* *موسوعة جينيس للأرقام القياسية** هإن هذه الجامعة هي أقدم واحدة في العالم و التي لازالت تُدرس حتى اليوم.*
*تخرج فيها العديد علماء الغرب، وقد بقي الجامع والجامعة العلمية الملحقة به مركزا للنشاط الفكري والثقافي والديني قرابة الألف سنة. درس فيها* *سيلفستر الثاني** (**غربيرت دورياك**)، الذي شغل منصب البابا من عام* *999** إلى* *1003م،** ويقال أنه هو من أدخل بعد رجوعه إلى أوروبا* *الأعداد العربية**. كما أن* *موسى بن ميمون** الطبيب والفيلسوف اليهودي قضى فيها بضع سنوات قام خلالها بمزاولة التدريس في جامعة القرويين.*


*__________تحياتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح أخي القزويني في مدينة فاس بالمغرب يعطيك الف عافية وتستحق تقييم مني على هذا المجهود والنشاط

----------


## القزويني

*اين يقع الفؤاد في جسم الانسان*






*____تحياتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يقع  في جوف الصدر  في الجانب الأيسر من الخط الناصف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين يقع السد العالي ؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





السدّ العالي هو سد مائي على نهر النيل في جنوب مصر، أنشئ في عهد جمال عبد الناصر وشارك السوفييت في بنائه. ساعد كثيرا في التحكم في تدفق المياه والتخفيف من آثار فيضان النيل. يستخدم لتوليد الكهرباء في مصر. طول السد 3600 متر ، عرض القاعدة 980 متر، عرض القمة 40 مترا، و الإرتفاع 111 متر. حجم جسم السد 43 مليون متر مكعب من إسمنت و حديد و مواد أخرى، و يمكن أن يمر خلال السد تدفق مائي يصل إلى 11,000 متر مكعب من الماء في الثانية الواحدة. وتجدر الاشارة هنا إلى ان أول من اشار ببناء هذا السد هو العالم العربى المسلم الحسن ابن الحسن ابن الهيثم-(ولد عام 965م وتوفى عام 1029م)- والذى لم تتح له الفرصة لتنفيذ فكرته وذلك بسبب عدم توفر الالات اللازمه لبناءه في عهده, ولكن أدي السد العالي إلي تقليل خصوبة نهر النيل وعدم تعويض المصبات في دمياط ورأس البر بالطمي مما يهدد بغرق الدلتا بعد نحو أكثر من مائة عام وبسبب بعض العوامل الأخري مثل الإحتباس الحراري وذوبان الجليد بالقطبين الشمالي والجنوبي بتأثير سلبي من طبقة الأوزون .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي تسلمين لي على هذا العطاء

----------


## القزويني

نجم الشعرى اليمانية 
أيضا هناك نجم الشعرى الشامية  


اين يقعا


______تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشِّعْرَى اليَمَانِيَّة*

* أسطع* *النجوم** في السماء ليلاً (أي أكثرها لمعانًا وبريقًا)، وهي نَيِّر* *كوكبة**الكلب الأكبر**. يبلغ بريقها 25 ضعف بريق* *الشمس**. يصنف* *الفلكيون** الشعرى اليمانية* *نجمًا ثنائيًا،** لأنها في الحقيقة عبارة عن* *نجمين** مترافقين، هما:**الشعرى اليمانية أ وتبلغ كتلتها 2,1 ضعف كتلة* *الشمس،**الشعرى اليمانية ب وهي* *قزم أبيض**.* *تبعد الشعرى اليمانية 2.6* *فرسخ نجمي** (8.6* *سنة ضوئية**) عن* *الأرض،** وهي بذلك تكون إحدى أقرب النجوم من* *الأرض**.*
*** هذه بذرة مقالة عن نجم أو كوكبة تحتاج للنمو والتحسين، ساهم في إثرائها بالمشاركة في تحريرها.* 

* الشعرى الشامية *  
*بعدها 11.3 سنة ضوئية واسطع من الشمس ب 6 مرة ، ودرجة حرارة سطحه 7300 درجة وعمره حوالي 6 بليون سنة وهو ثامن ألمع نجم في السماء هو خامس أقرب نجم إلينا.
وله رفيق قزم أبيض وهو أخفت من الغميصاء ب15000 مرة وكتلته تساوي 65 % من كتلة الشمس
قطرة أكبر من الأرض بمرتين.
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين يقع  مضيق بيرنغ،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مضيق برينغ يفصل بين قارة* *آسيا** وقارة* *أمريكا،** وهو يصل بين* *بحر برينغ**والمحيط المتجمد الشمالي**, هذا المضيق تم اكتشافه في المرة الأولى من طرف البحار* *الروسي**سيمين إيفانوفيتش ديجنيف** سنة* *1648**, وأبحر فيه من جديد* *الدنماركي**فيتوس برينغ** سنة* *1728،** ثم مرة أخرى من طرف البحار الإنجليزي* *جيمس كوك**وفرديريك ويليام بيشي**.*
*أضيق جزء في مضيق برينغ نجده بين* *رأس ديجنيف** في* *روسيا**, و* *رأس أمير بلاد الغال** في* *ألاسكا** حيث يبلغ عرض المضيق في هذا الجزء 64 كم.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين يقع* 

*جبل الجرهدي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*في السعودية..*
*جبل الجرهدي هو أحد الجبال البازلتية المشهورة التي لم تجرفها سيول العصر الجليدي في رمان الأسمر جنوب هضبة الديرع ويقع في قرية دارة طئ جنوب مدينة حائل وهو جبل أسود عالي بأسفله من جهة وادي الدارة توجد بعض العيون وكذلك النخيل .. ويبلغ ارتفاع قمة هذا الجبل (4530) قدم

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين يقع جبل ماكنلي؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

* أعلي قمم جبال* *ألاسكا** ارتفاعه 6192 مترا وهو أعلي جبل في قارة أمريكا الشمالية.*

----------


## القزويني

في ولاية الاسكا امريكا الشمالية




_________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين تقع جزيرة بيكول ؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الفلبين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أين يقع . . .  ؟  ؟؟*


*تــــاج مــحــــل*


**

*؟   ؟   ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

تاج محل ضريح يقع في آجرا شمال الهند

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هو أكبر مسجد في آسيا أمر ببنائه الإمبراطور المغولي  شاه  جهان فما هو أسم هذا المسجد الشهير ؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هو جامع مسجد  أو الجامع الأكبر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

لا حبيبتي انون ابحثي اكثر الجواب خاطىء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وجدت أن أسمه جامع مسجد نيودلهي* 

*New Delhi Jama Masjid*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*كذلك  هكذا*

*Masjid-i-Jahan NumaJama Masjid -* 

*وأظن أنهم يختصرونه إلى   "  جـــامـــا "*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي أنون 

بالفارسي يطلق عليه مسجد جهان ناما، والمعروف بشكل شائع مسجد جاما

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين يقع حصن بيت المراح ؟

----------


## 7mammah

> أين يقع حصن بيت المراح ؟






*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

**


*حصن بيت المراح بولاية ينقل*

*وسط واحة النخيل في منطة الظاهرة*

*في عمان*

*يعود بنائه إلى مئات السنين*

*حلووو مره هادا الموضوع*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أنت الاحلى حبوبه 
وإجابة صحيحة تسلمين لي عزيزتي 
موفقة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين يقع هذا المتحف القديم والمشهور ؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*هذا هو مـتـحــف إربـــد لــلآثـــــار في دار السرايا* 


*أقامت دائرة الآثار هذا المتحف ، ويحتوي على قطع أثرية عديدة اكتشفت في مناطق اربد، ويعتبر أقدم متحف في المحافظة. حيث فامت وزارة الثقافة بتأسيسه في النصف الثاني من القرن الماضي*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أين يقع هذا الجبل الشهير ؟  ؟؟

وهو ُيعتبر أعلى قمة في البلاد التي يوجد فيها

وهذه صوره جميله له




*وهذه صوره أخرى جميله له*





*؟   ؟    ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أممممممم أعطينا معلومات أكثر لتقريب الإجابة :)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

فوجي سان في اليابان

----------


## حساسه بزياده

جبل فوجي (باليابانية: 富士山 = فوجي سان) أعلى قمة في اليابان، يبلغ ارتفاعه 3,776 مترا. 
يمكن أن يرى الجبل في الجو الصحو من العاصمة اليابانية طوكيو.
هذا الجبل كل يوم يظهر بمظهر جديد.. 
وفي هذي الصورة الغيوم صاير شكلها مثل المظلة المخصصة للجبل.. أو مثل الشمسية الخاصة فيه!!!!


سبحان الخالق 
يعرفه اليابانيون باسم "فوجي سان"، 
إلا أنه يغلب على الأجانب الوافدين تسميته بفوجي ياما، وهذا خطأ. 
يرجع هذه الالتباس الذي وقع فيه البعض لكون مقاطع الحروف الصينية (أو كانجي) التي تكتب بها اللغة اليابانية،
يمكن أن تلفظ بعدة أشكال ممكنة.





على الرغم من مظهره الذي يوحي بالهدوء, نظرا لموقعه الإستراتيجي وبعده عن الأماكن الحضرية، 
قام اليابانيون بإنشاء مرصد فضائي في أعلى قمة الجبل.




يعتبره اليابانيون جبلا مقدسا منذ القدم. كان يحظر على النساء الاقتراب منه (رفع الحظر أثناء فترة مييجي). 
أصبح الجبل اليوم مكانا مفضلا للسياح ولهواة التسلق من مختلف أنحاء البلاد.




الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا. انقر على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بحجمها الأصلي. ابعاد الصورة الأصلية هي 800×600 وحجمها 152 كيلوبايت.



{إِنَّا سَخَّرْنَا الْجِبَالَ مَعَهُ يُسَبِّحْنَ بِالْعَشِيِّ وَالْإِشْرَاقِ} 
(18) سورة ص













{فَفَهَّمْنَاهَا سُلَيْمَانَ وَكُلًّا آتَيْنَا حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا وَسَخَّرْنَا مَعَ دَاوُودَ الْجِبَالَ يُسَبِّحْنَ وَالطَّيْرَ وَكُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ} 
(79) سورة الأنبياء








{وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْجِبَالِ فَقُلْ يَنسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا} 
(105) سورة طـه





{أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَسْجُدُ لَهُ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَن فِي الْأَرْضِ وَالشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ وَالنُّجُومُ وَالْجِبَالُ وَالشَّجَرُ 
وَالدَّوَابُّ وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنَ النَّاسِ وَكَثِيرٌ حَقَّ عَلَيْهِ الْعَذَابُ وَمَن يُهِنِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِن مُّكْرِمٍ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَاء*} 
(18) سورة الحـج 


وهنا يبدو الجبل في عملة 500 ين ياباني





مادري أنتون تقولوا جيبوا معلومات

----------


## 7mammah

> أممممممم أعطينا معلومات أكثر لتقريب الإجابة :)



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*آسفه عيونها على التأخير بالرد* 
*جواب الأخت حساسه صحيح* 
*وماشاء الله مدسمة الإجابة بالصور كمانه* 
*بحبو كتير لهادا الجبل*  
*ولك تقييم أختي حساسه* 
*وكمانه بالأول عيونها تستاهل تقييم على هيك موضوع جد مميز وراااائع* 
*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

متحف مشهور وهو  أحد أهم المتاحف على مستوى أوروبا فأين يقع ؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





 *متحف ديل برادو* في مدريد عاصمة اسبانيا هو متحف ومعرض الفنون و أحد أهم المتاحف على مستوى أوروبا إذ يحتضن العديد من الكنوز الفنية واحدة من أروع مجموعات العالم من الفن الأوروبي ، من القرن الثاني عشر وحتى مطلع القرن التاسع عشر ، على اساس جمع الملكيه الاسبانيه السابقة.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي أنونه وتستحقي التقييم على هذه الجهود المباركة دمت بخير

----------


## 7mammah

> جواب صحيح عزيزتي أنونه وتستحقي التقييم على هذه الجهود المباركة دمت بخير





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شكرا حبيبتي عيون*

*وانا أصغر من نقطه في بحركم* 

*ويلا أبحط كمان سؤال هنا*

*عشان هذا الموضوع ماشبعت منو لدلحين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**

*معبد شهير أين يقع ، وما إسمه ؟  ؟؟*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

معبد جوبيتر
 يقع في قلعة بعلبك

----------


## 7mammah

> معبد جوبيتر
> يقع في قلعة بعلبك



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*للاسف أختي حساسه ، مو هو المعبد المطلوب*

*المعبد المطلوب يقع في عاصمة إحدى الدول بأوربا*

*بإنتظارك ِ*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاكروبولس  في مدينة  اثينا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نتظر التصحيح عزيزتي انين*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جوابك صح والدي العزيز ابوطارق تسلم دياتك وشيباتك وشنباتك

كنت ناطره منك تحطللنا صوره

طيب هادي صوره لجبل كمان

بدناش نبعد عن الجبال


هذا جبل شهير جدا ً ، فما إسمه ؟

----------


## الباسمي

قمة إفسرك تقع في جبال الهملايا

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لا . . . ليست قمة إفرست

بل هي أعلى قمة بأفريقيا

جبل كليمنجارو الجليدي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هلا أنونه  يعطيك الف عافية*


*سؤالي هو* 
*أين تقع هضبة الاناضول ؟*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الأناضول هضبة واسعة، تمثل قسما هاما من شبه جزيرة آسيا الصغرى . وتشكل آسيا

 ‏ الصغرى بدورها أكثر من 95 % من مساحة الجمهورية التركية . وكلمة أناضول 

مأخوذة من الكلمة اليونانية " آناتوله " ، ومعناها الإقليم الواقع إلى الشرق من العاصمة .

 والأناضول ‏ هضبة عالية متكتلة، يبلغ متوسط ارتفاعها 1130 م.
تحيط بها من الشمال السلسلة البونتية ‏ المشرفة على البحر الأسود . وتحدها من 

الجنوب سلسلة جبال طوروس التي تشرف على ‏ البحر المتوسط . كما تشكل هضبة

أرمينيا امتدادا طبيعيا لهضبة الأناضول باتجاه الشرق . ‏ وتأخذ هضبة الأناضول في

 الارتفاع التدريجى ابتداء من شواطئ بحر إيجة الشديدة التعرج ‏ غربا . ثم تأخذ شكل 

مرتفعات وسهول متعاقبة، تمثل القسم الغربي من الهضبة . ويصل ‏ ارتفاع بعض أجزاء

 الأناضول 2500 م ، مثل جبل ألاداع الذى يشرف على مدينة بورصة . ‏ وتبدأ 

الأناضول المركزية كلما تقدمنا نحو الشرق وتبدو على شكل هضبة منبسطة، تنتشر ‏ 

فوقها بعض البراكين المنعزلة.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي أنونه 
هضبة الاناضول هضبة تركية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين تقع بحيرة قارون ؟*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بشمال الفيوم 
مدري ليش قلت البحر الأسود :huuh:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تقع بحيرة قارون في مصر وبالتحديد في الفيوم*

*يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي :)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تقع بحيرة هورن في دولتين فما هما ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

تقع في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وكندا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين تقع مرتفعات أزونجوول  ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تقع في شمال تركيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------

